# Safety Mode??



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

So I picked up a 06' GTO after driving a stang for 7 years, well as I'm rolling down the street I slam the pedal reaching 5k Rpms and bam car stops accel. And gauges says safety mode- reduced performance and the check engine comes and stays on! Help please, thanks!


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Go to your local Advance Auto Parts or AutoZone. They read OBDII for free. They will give you a code and you can look it up online.

Good Luck though man


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could be several things but pedal sensor and bad MAF (or connection) come to mind


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie's went into safemode when the ABS sensor failed I think also... but there are so many things that could be the issue you really won't know until you have the code checked.


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Go to your local Advance Auto Parts or AutoZone. They read OBDII for free. They will give you a code and you can look it up online.
> 
> Good Luck though man


I have a reader and it sending out this code p1516, but didn't get a chance to look it up. I can go any faster than 20mph and 1st gear. Not cool


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

P1516 - Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance.

Clear the code. If it comes back either your Throttle Position Sensor or Throttle Actuator is bad.

Question: Was your T/C on when you floored it? Just curious....


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

HP11 said:


> P1516 - Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance.
> 
> Clear the code. If it comes back either your Throttle Position Sensor or Throttle Actuator is bad.
> 
> Question: Was your T/C on when you floored it? Just curious....


The T/C was off the time it's happened I cleared the SES and then it happens again as I was jumping on freeway yeaturday


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well if the code comes back you'll probably have to take it to the dealer. Based on your answer it doesn't apply here but my question about the T/C has to do with the fact that almost everytime I've heard of anyone doing burnouts with the T/C on they've ended up with that code.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

The exact same thing happened to me and the ecm was bad.


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Well if the code comes back you'll probably have to take it to the dealer.


Yea I called the dealer today, I have to take it in early in the morning hopefully they find the problem and fix it the same.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you see this other thread? Similar problem, might be of some help. http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/engine-light-27747/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Same questions come up again and again, the search feature works.


----------

